# Sick Sour Diesels and Chemdawgs



## greenmentat (Feb 14, 2012)

Hi, 
The plants shown are Sour Diesel and Master Kush
they have discoloration of the leaves, droopiness, raised "ribs" on the leaves, and some purple/brownish blotches that rot the leaf away on the Master Kush.

The weird thing is that I have the same plants in practically the same conditions, with the same food, growing at another location and they're doing fine -- the only difference is the well water and the lights.

Steady 76 degrees with 45% humidity and 600PPM CO2.

The lights are 1000 watt Metal halides three feet+ above the plants.  Water without nutes comes in at 400PPM and 6.7PH -- I've been feeding them 1200PPM so I get it up to 1600PPM which naturally balanced out to 6.5PH.  I've been using Fox farm Grow Big, Big Bloom, Cal-Mag, and Mycorhize.  Heavy on the cal-mag.  They're in soil.  I'm thinking that it might be the well water causing he issues so I'm to start Reverse Osmosis'ing the water.

Any have any clue what's going on and maybe suggestions?

thanks, 
g

Sour Diesel




Sour Diesel with Discoloration, raised "ridges", droopiness



Sour Diesel



Master Kush, same thing plus purple/brown blotches



Master Kush


----------



## Hick (Feb 14, 2012)

well water..... high concentrations of some elements, like calcium, 'can' lock up some nutrients.


----------



## bho_expertz (Feb 14, 2012)

The Sour pics look like Manganese deficience. I think.

RO is a better choice then well water. But you already know that 

Good luck :aok:


----------



## nouvellechef (Feb 14, 2012)

At 400ppm from the well. I would def RO it. I think your burning them up a bit at 1600opm also. Maybe in flower you can run that high, maybe. You should also increase the temp in room and humidity if your gonna utilize that CO2.


----------



## greenmentat (Feb 16, 2012)

thanks for the responses.  I think the high PPMs definitely are part of it and I've lowered them to less than half that and switched over to RO water.  I'll see what happens in a few days.


----------



## Bong Puller (Feb 17, 2012)

What kind of soil? You say your watering at ph 6.5 but what is your run off? Fox farms soil is buffered but after a couple of months the peat drops the ph. Thats my guess. If so, Lime is your answer..... 
Another thought, how often and how hard is a fan blowing on them...
Spend some time with em bro, feel em out...
B.P.
I like to use well water in soil if at all possible bene. minerals ect.


----------



## greenmentat (Feb 20, 2012)

Thanx for the response, BP.... Some of the Sour Diesels started to improve a little but not as fast as I thought they would.  I checked the soil run off and it's PH 6.8 on the SDs.  I read that it should be between 6 and 7 but I've run across some articles that say different.  I'm using Sunshine Mix Pro Organic with nothing else in it.

I have some other plants called PAT (PurpleXafgooXtrainwreck) and they're showing serious signs of being very *(&**'d up.  I checked the run off on those girls and they're at 7.0.  It looks like Phosphorus deficiency to me.  Anyone have any ideas? 

I need to transplant my SDS larger containers tomorrow....And I'm thinking of adding some dolomite lime.

I'm kind of freaked out it seems like a lot of stuff is going wrong.  At least I'm learning a lot of stuff.  Thanks for all the help

GM


Here are some pics of the PATs


----------



## Bong Puller (Feb 23, 2012)

I have a few thoughts. All in which are just my opinion. 
A: what size are those pots? Seem pretty small for the size of those bushes. Rootbound?
B: I would def. add the lime.( I like it with Fox farms but the medium is mostly peat which has a lower ph.)
C: I'm not a big fan of flushing, but they are starting to look pretty locked up. If they start to get to bad I would flush one gallon of water to every gallon of pot size with a low feeding of grow big.
D: Do you have fans blowing directly on them? If so how hard and for how long?
And a question: I'm assuming but they are still in veg. correct?
Heres to hoping it was just the tap water...I'm thinking PH is your problem but if you add lime ph 7 I think it may not be your answer as it may take your already lil high ph higher. Hmmm.. So maybe wait on thought B: until others chime in! 
B.P.


----------



## Hick (Feb 23, 2012)

> A: what size are those pots? Seem pretty small for the size of those bushes. Rootbound?


t'was the first thing that I noticed/thought as well...


----------



## 7greeneyes (Feb 23, 2012)

it may be rootbound, but that's not what's causing that specific yellowing/browning. Lack of nitrogen will manifest as a fading from green to yellow throughout the whole leaf, not blackened on the edges of the leaf like that. And the yelowing occurs from the bottom up, that way it preserves the top leaves for solar collectors, while it absorbs the nitrogen from below (leaves).

from post#1 pics 2 & 3, looks like a Potassium deficiency, but yes there is some nitrogen deficincy as well...


----------



## PuffinNugs (Feb 23, 2012)

bho_expertz said:
			
		

> The Sour pics look like Manganese deficience. I think.
> 
> RO is a better choice then well water. But you already know that
> 
> Good luck :aok:


 
i agree, was goign to type it up on my phone today at work but naww 

they could use some MG and the "tacoing" should go away, but if its being caused by lockout ph needs to be fixed first.


----------



## Growdude (Feb 23, 2012)

Hick said:
			
		

> well water..... high concentrations of some elements, like calcium, 'can' lock up some nutrients.


 


			
				7greeneyes said:
			
		

> from post#1 pics 2 & 3, looks like a Potassium deficiency, but yes there is some nitrogen deficincy as well...


 
Potassium can get poorly absorbed when having too much Calcium 
Using Cal mag and well water probably caused this.

All good advice here, Repot, RO water, Nutes, Wait.


----------



## Hick (Feb 23, 2012)

..."magnesium"..(mg).. not manganese..(mn).. ???  bho/puffin'...


----------



## PuffinNugs (Feb 23, 2012)

Hick said:
			
		

> ..."magnesium"..(mg).. not manganese..(mn).. ???  bho/puffin'...


 
thanks for the correction, i did mean magnesium (mg) myself, didnt notice he had the other.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 23, 2012)

I say, The root zone is getting hot hot in that little container. hot roots won't take up nutes like a cool root system will


----------



## Hick (Feb 23, 2012)

PuffinNugs said:
			
		

> thanks for the correction, i did mean magnesium (mg) myself, didnt notice he had the other.


.....  you probably both know/meant mg, just 'verifying' for op sake 



> Potassium can get poorly absorbed when having too much Calcium
> Using Cal mag and well water probably caused this.


  "my" well water is high in calcium "cal-mag" only adds to the problem. Since excess ca will lock out mg as well as potassium.


----------

